# Mountain Village [Ozark, AR] Wiped out



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

It's gone......











The mountain village of Ozark, AR, where my grandfather lived and died is no more. It was wiped out, and the mountain is also gone.













The stones were sacrificed to build a new flagstone walkway and patio around the HedgeApple-RioGram. 










Since my mountain is gone, I may be encouraged to relocate the shed and start on my Stage IV expansion of a 3rd independant loop, sidings, and a train barn along the west fence.

Jim Carter


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

JC the Walkway looks nice. So bring on Stage IV 

Randy


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Yet another victim of mountaintop removal in Appalacia... tsk tsk tsk... 

On the other hand.. the walkway looks great!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice neat work Jim.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess you wanted change. You could have bought more stone and done the walk way and left the mountain but then you would not have changed the RR. Later RJD


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Your walkway really looks nice Jim. Did you do it yourself?


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Henson,
With the broken foot, I could not do the masonary work as originally planned. I procured all the materials and outlined the pattern. We hired a mason to dig out the bed, fill the subbed fines, lay the stones, and fill the gaps with polyester sand/grout. Unfortunately, the money spent on the mason will cut into funds for Phase IV.

JimC.


----------

